
Microservices with Docker, Flask, and React – Part 5 (Docker Hub, AWS ECS and RDS) - mjhea0
http://testdriven.io/part-five-intro
======
devkulkarni
Good comprehensive description of steps involved in deploying to ECS.

One thing that I did not see was information about the required IAM setup. It
might be helpful to identify specific AWS IAM policies that need to be granted
to the AWS user for working with ECS.

